# POSTNAPTUAL Agreements Anyone?



## mom1.2 (Mar 13, 2014)

Wondering if people on here are familiar with them...


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

After a NAP, I'm usually agreeable.

Heard of them, and essentially they are like prenuptual agreements, only done after marriage, and for the same reasons - protect and clarify what you intend and agree should things go bad.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

One married couple I know has one. They both were divorced once so when they got married they had a pre-nup. Every three years they sit down with an attorney and rework the pre-nup or do a post-nup depending on your point of view. 

Assets and life events change and often a pre-nup becomes outdated just because what is often in the pre-nup is either not relevant any longer or the assets have changed. Too many times people take generalities such as an inheritance is “exempt” from division in divorce the theory is true but how it’s handled can mistakenly makes it marital property. Having a post-nup, something in writing can insure certain things stay exempt things like that. 

The couple I know who does this also look at it as every three years they are reminded what’s at stake if they don’t work on keep the married life good.


----------



## JerryB (Feb 13, 2014)

I had recently read here, or another similar forum, an interesting detail about pre & postnups.

I think we all have this hollywood version of Prenuptials in our heads: Basically a way to keep gold-digging models from stealing 1/2 the money of a rich, old, man after divorcing him for the pool man a year later. (or vica versa)

But what I read was that usually these legal documents write out a FAIR and balanced financial & custody plans in advanced. Instead of having 2 cutthroat angry spouses attacking each other and trying to ruin each other by spending all their money on lawyers.

Most laws are set up to favor the mom. 
There are a lot of stories on this site where the man is feeling betrayed & hurt by the wife's affair, and just kind of gives up, and doesn't get a lawyer. He will get RAKED by the wife, her cheap lawyer, and the nanny state they live in. If he made a misstep (like leave the house for some reason) then the house might go to her, etc.

Now don't get me wrong. Stay at home moms who gave up their career, a husband who holds all the financial cards, are real issues too, but there are laws specifically defined already to counteract that.

Anyway, I'm getting off tract here. I was just surprised and pleased to see that postnuptials were painted in a light to pro-actively set things straight & fair for both parties. They really didn't seem to follow "keeping the man's wealth intact" mantra, etc.


----------

